# Minimalist Running Shoes.



## Red Ryder (Mar 7, 2013)

So I've read on a few different threads here about members wearing minimalist type running shoes and was wondering what people are rocking these days. Also what types don't get any scrutiny during formations or squad PT so I can get a better idea of what I could wear once in the Army. Thanks.


----------



## Lefty375 (Mar 7, 2013)

I like the products from Inov-8. http://www.inov-8.com/New/Global/Product-Catagory-SelectUS.html?L=27

They have different stuff for off road, more "crossfit" like stuff, or road work.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 7, 2013)

La Roux , why do you want minimalist running shoes?


----------



## Red Ryder (Mar 7, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> La Roux , why do you want minimalist running shoes?


I want to start using the pose running technique to help with sore knees and I've had shin splints in the past. My big Brooks almost force me to heel strike while running.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 7, 2013)

Gotcha.  I used the NB MT10 for a while and I really liked them.  However, I recently switched to Nike Frees because anything over 2 miles in the NB would leave blisters everywhere on my feet.


----------



## Red Ryder (Mar 7, 2013)

lucky l3fty said:


> I like the products from Inov-8. http://www.inov-8.com/New/Global/Product-Catagory-SelectUS.html?L=27
> 
> They have different stuff for off road, more "crossfit" like stuff, or road work.


Those look good, and they have "introductory" shoes which will be good for me.



SkrewzLoose said:


> Gotcha. I used the NB MT10 for a while and I really liked them. However, I recently switched to Nike Frees because anything over 2 miles in the NB would leave blisters everywhere on my feet.


Thanks, I was just looking at those on Zappos.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 7, 2013)

I think the Inov-8 are overpriced if you're looking for just a running shoe.


----------



## Lefty375 (Mar 7, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I think the Inov-8 are overpriced if you're looking for just a running shoe.


 
Possibly, but I tend to do everything in my shoes. I like the build quality of them, and have no issues lifting or doing anything else in them.


----------



## Red Ryder (Mar 7, 2013)

lucky l3fty said:


> Possibly, but I tend to do everything in my shoes. I like the build quality of them, and have no issues lifting or doing anything else in them.


That's something I'm looking for too. Lifting in my old running shoes isn't working out.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 7, 2013)

Same here with my NB...but for $40-$50 less.


----------



## Red Ryder (Mar 7, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Same here with my NB...but for $40-$50 less.


Do you lift in you NB's?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 7, 2013)

Squat & DL day, yes.  
I also wear them any time I'm doing any kind of Oly lifting or CF-type WOD.


----------



## Red Ryder (Mar 7, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Squat & DL day, yes.
> I also wear them any time I'm doing any kind of Oly lifting or CF-type WOD.


Thanks for the info guys. FYI Zappos has some good deals on shoes right now.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, I noticed they have the Inov-8 230 (which I would NOT recommend for running) for $80 in a few colors...


----------



## Red Ryder (Mar 7, 2013)

I ordered so NB MT10 on sale.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 7, 2013)

1 thing to keep in mind.  Please, please, please follow the break in period recommended for the shoe.  Don't take them out of the box and go on a 4 mile run.  
Also, be prepared to stretch more.  You're going to be using muscles you haven't previously used when you run with any minimalist shoe.


----------



## Red Ryder (Mar 7, 2013)

Will do. I laid off of running over winter and focused on getting stronger. Seems like the perfect time to get into minimal running and learn pose.


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 7, 2013)

La Roux said:


> That's something I'm looking for too. Lifting in my old running shoes isn't working out.


 
Lifting, oly style/CF/MA/etc, shouldn't be done in running/heavily padded shoes.  Optimally you should wear a shoe that allows you to "feel" the floor, something akin to a minimalist/5-finger.


----------



## chaarsadobeest (Mar 7, 2013)

I've been rocking a pair of Merrell Trail Gloves for a while (at least when my VFFs aren't "welcome")... They were on the pricey side, but I've been shocked at how well they hold up.


----------



## Red Ryder (Mar 7, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> Lifting, oly style/CF/MA/etc, shouldn't be done in running/heavily padded shoes.  Optimally you should wear a shoe that allows you to "feel" the floor, something akin to a minimalist/5-finger.


I learned that real quick. I am just getting into oly style/CF workouts and plan to start MA once I'm strong enough.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 7, 2013)

Dude you live down the road from one of the best running stores in the country. GO TO BOB ROCKERS  and let them fit you


----------



## Red Ryder (Mar 7, 2013)

Polar Bear said:


> Dude you live down the road from one of the best running stores in the country. GO TO BOB ROCKERS  and let them fit you


Haha your right! I went there and got fitted for my Brooks a few years ago. I'll go there this weekend.


----------



## chocolateboy (Aug 29, 2016)

surgicalcric said:


> Lifting, oly style/CF/MA/etc, shouldn't be done in running/heavily padded shoes.  Optimally you should wear a shoe that allows you to "feel" the floor, something akin to a minimalist/5-finger.


Hi surgicalcric, I'm just wondering what your opinion is on oly lifting shoes for cf/oly/ma/etc, and why you suggest to wear minimalist shoes instead. Thanks!


----------



## SmokinOkie (Aug 29, 2016)

For minimalist shoes I use the merrell hammer glove's. Bought them a couple years back. I ran anywhere from 3-15 miles at a time on the track or rucked around the trails at Eglin, AFB. Also used them in crossfit. Great shoes, not that pricey for what you get.


----------



## AWP (Aug 29, 2016)

chocolateboy said:


> Hi surgicalcric, I'm just wondering what your opinion is on oly lifting shoes for cf/oly/ma/etc, and why you suggest to wear minimalist shoes instead. Thanks!



He hasn't been here in 6 months so don't expect a speedy reply.


----------



## SmokinOkie (Aug 29, 2016)

chocolateboy said:


> Hi surgicalcric, I'm just wondering what your opinion is on oly lifting shoes for cf/oly/ma/etc, and why you suggest to wear minimalist shoes instead. Thanks!



Some people can get away with wearing minimalist's when oly lifting. It really depends on your mobility for the most part. If your pretty flexible than you can get away with it, but if you aren't then you probably need the arch in the oly lifting shoes and also the surface area they give you. I have a pair of pendlays that I lift with but lately I have been using my nike metcons to work my mobility and not be as reliant on my lifters when it comes to crossfit competitions.


----------



## SmokinOkie (Aug 29, 2016)

By the way I wasn't meaning to cut off surgicalcric, I just seen that he is seldom able to reply so I just wanted to shed some light and see if I could help out.


----------



## chocolateboy (Aug 29, 2016)

SmokinOkie said:


> Some people can get away with wearing minimalist's when oly lifting. It really depends on your mobility for the most part. If your pretty flexible than you can get away with it, but if you aren't then you probably need the arch in the oly lifting shoes and also the surface area they give you. I have a pair of pendlays that I lift with but lately I have been using my nike metcons to work my mobility and not be as reliant on my lifters when it comes to crossfit competitions.


Thanks! I guess I'll work on my ankle mobility and ease myself into flats. 


Freefalling said:


> He hasn't been here in 6 months so don't expect a speedy reply.


Sorry, I'll try to remember to check their last post on their account next time. :wall:


----------



## CDG (Aug 29, 2016)

Check out Kelly Starrett's book, "Ready to Run".  It has a ton of mobility stuff for runners, talks about the difference between shoes, and gives advice on how to work into wearing minimalist shoes on long runs.


----------



## chocolateboy (Aug 29, 2016)

CDG said:


> Check out Kelly Starrett's book, "Ready to Run".  It has a ton of mobility stuff for runners, talks about the difference between shoes, and gives advice on how to work into wearing minimalist shoes on long runs.


Would you still suggest getting it if you already own "Becoming A Supple Leopard 2nd Edition"?


----------



## CDG (Aug 29, 2016)

chocolateboy said:


> Would you still suggest getting it if you already own "Becoming A Supple Leopard 2nd Edition"?



Yes. I have both.  Ready to Run is running specific.  A lot of the mobility poses are the same, but the other information and explanations in the book make it a worthwhile purchase, IMHO.


----------



## chocolateboy (Aug 29, 2016)

CDG said:


> Yes. I have both.  Ready to Run is running specific.  A lot of the mobility poses are the same, but the other information and explanations in the book make it a worthwhile purchase, IMHO.


Thanks, I'll order it now.


----------

